# Hey! I’ve got your name..what would you like?



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Another build-swap is underway..the names have been randomly drawn and here is the order of trade.

Treeman - Devils son in law 
DSL - flipgun
Flipgun - slingnerd 
Slingnerd- Joey J5 Lujan 
J5 - Port boy 
PB - ibojoe 
Ibojoe - Me
Me - Treeman

This time around it's open to any frame..this should throw up a good mix..looking forward to seeing everyone's efforts.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Right on MrB looks like I am right in the middle of a 3 J build


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm not sure what part of these trades is the most fun for me, building for a fellow shooter, getting a frame from a quality builder, or seeing all the forks that everyone comes up witH, especially since this swap is wide open as far as design goes. 
I'd better get to work on DSIL 's fork.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Again I feel grateful to be included with all these awesome builders. There’s sure to be some eye candy come out of this so everyone stay tuned. It’s bout to get good! ( Time to get crackin)


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing all of the awesomeness that comes from this!


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 13, 2018)

Looking forward to see all these frames.
I also like the idea of an "open design".


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am glad to be part of this new B&S. Nerd Decided not to limit me. If I don't jack it up I think he'll like it. I hope.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ohhhh ya !  looking forward boys !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

In hindsight I should have signed up...

Looking forward to the builds.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for letting me be part of the build and swap! Now, if Flipgun clears up some space in his inbox, I can send him a PM.

Speaking of which....it probably wouldn't be a bad idea if I did the same thing.

Look forward to seeing what you boys come up with!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dude we’re glad to have ya buddy!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

devils son in law said:


> Thanks for letting me be part of the build and swap! Now, if Flipgun clears up some space in his inbox, I can send him a PM.
> 
> Speaking of which....it probably wouldn't be a bad idea if I did the same thing.
> 
> Look forward to seeing what you boys come up with!!


oops. Should be good now.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Shipped mine off to Mr. Brooks on Tuesday. Now the waiting game starts. Anyone else shipped?


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Shipped mine off to Mr. Brooks on Tuesday. Now the waiting game starts. Anyone else shipped?


????????I'm counting down the days..treemans is on it's way to him now and usually takes a couple weeks to get across the pond..I've heard a whisper we should see something posted real soon????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

U two guys r killing me posted already shhh


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sorry to say that I have not had a chance to get past the contemplation stage yet. :blush: I was scheduled for vacation on the 6th and I have been piled with night shifts. Starting tomorrow I am my own man with a relatively clean shop.

Onward through the fog!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Shipped mine off to Mr. Brooks on Tuesday. Now the waiting game starts. Anyone else shipped?
> ...


Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Yesterday my wife sent me a message at work that a package had arrived from England. I knew right away that it was from Mr B. Needless to say I couldn't wait to get home to see what he had sent. I was secretly hoping for one of his fox designs, and he didn't disappoint. I got this little beauty cut from a yew fork. It's absolutely gorgeous. It shoots even better than it looks. I would have been completely satisfied with just that, But then he also sent me the gorgeous ergo mule that I've been drooling over. It's really comfortable in hand. After I opened the package, I immediately went to my catchbox and hit 5 for 5 from ten yards! It's deadly accurate. Oh yea, then there's the assortment of elastics- all of which I haven't tried yet, some pouches, a nice piece of quality leather and some British candies. 
My wife and kids made short work of the sweets, but I got everything else. 
All I can say is Thank you. Brook! Now I can proudly say that I have two frames made by Mr B!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treeman said:


> Yesterday my wife sent me a message at work that a package had arrived from England. I knew right away that it was from Mr B. Needless to say I couldn't wait to get home to see what he had sent. I was secretly hoping for one of his fox designs, and he didn't disappoint. I got this little beauty cut from a yew fork. It's absolutely gorgeous. It shoots even better than it looks. I would have been completely satisfied with just that, But then he also sent me the gorgeous ergo mule that I've been drooling over. It's really comfortable in hand. After I opened the package, I immediately went to my catchbox and hit 5 for 5 from ten yards! It's deadly accurate. Oh yea, then there's the assortment of elastics- all of which I haven't tried yet, some pouches, a nice piece of quality leather and some British candies.
> My wife and kids made short work of the sweets, but I got everything else.
> All I can say is Thank you. Brook! Now I can proudly say that I have two frames made by Mr B!


Very nice tree man!!! .. I love the fox! Has fed me more than once .. and mr B ... so cool man .. your one cool dude !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Right on treeman MRB set u up well I see hours of fun in that package! I was wondering who was going to be the polar bear and break the ice i new it wasn’t going to be Joe haha


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Port boy said:


> Right on treeman MRB set u up well I see hours of fun in that package! I was wondering who was going to be the polar bear and break the ice i new it wasn't going to be Joe haha


You said it! Mr an hooked me up. For the foreseeable. I can't wait to try out all these new elastics. I feel like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

treeman said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Right on treeman MRB set u up well I see hours of fun in that package! I was wondering who was going to be the polar bear and break the ice i new it wasn't going to be Joe haha
> ...


yup it's a good feeling new toys to play with get to act our shoe size instead of our age hehe


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

WOW Mr Brooks be showin out again! What a package! Beautiful wood, you know how to pick em. 
It got to NJ quick too. I posted mine days before you. So any day now. Congratulations Treeman!!!
Your gonna have to let us know how that elastic shoots.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> WOW Mr Brooks be showin out again! What a package! Beautiful wood, you know how to pick em.
> It got to NJ quick too. I posted mine days before you. So any day now. Congratulations Treeman!!!
> Your gonna have to let us know how that elastic shoots.


You know I will! I'm eager to try the unopposed especially!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I got a parcel from the Treeman himself the other day! He sent me an over the top cool ebonized Pear fork and a really nice Crepe Myrtle natty. I had to look hard at the Pear frame to see that it wasn't some kind of composite, he rocked that black beauty!!

He also included many other goodies that should keep me busy for a while, I really appreciate it Treeman!!

I've been having issues with my computer and my phone lately, so I apologize about not posting this sooner.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

treeman said:


> Yesterday my wife sent me a message at work that a package had arrived from England. I knew right away that it was from Mr B. Needless to say I couldn't wait to get home to see what he had sent. I was secretly hoping for one of his fox designs, and he didn't disappoint. I got this little beauty cut from a yew fork. It's absolutely gorgeous. It shoots even better than it looks. I would have been completely satisfied with just that, But then he also sent me the gorgeous ergo mule that I've been drooling over. It's really comfortable in hand. After I opened the package, I immediately went to my catchbox and hit 5 for 5 from ten yards! It's deadly accurate. Oh yea, then there's the assortment of elastics- all of which I haven't tried yet, some pouches, a nice piece of quality leather and some British candies.
> My wife and kids made short work of the sweets, but I got everything else.
> All I can say is Thank you. Brook! Now I can proudly say that I have two frames made by Mr B!


I can't believe how quick this made it over..it didn't get posted until last Friday..5 days!
I know too much latex to choose from is a gift and a curse..have fun mate


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> WOW Mr Brooks be showin out again! What a package! Beautiful wood, you know how to pick em.
> It got to NJ quick too. I posted mine days before you. So any day now. Congratulations Treeman!!!
> Your gonna have to let us know how that elastic shoots.


Your parcel has been at the post office since Wednesday but I've been to busy to pick it up.. tomorrow it's on!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> I got a parcel from the Treeman himself the other day! He sent me an over the top cool ebonized Pear fork and a really nice Crepe Myrtle natty. I had to look hard at the Pear frame to see that it wasn't some kind of composite, he rocked that black beauty!!
> 
> He also included many other goodies that should keep me busy for a while, I really appreciate it Treeman!!
> 
> I've been having issues with my computer and my phone lately, so I apologize about not posting this sooner.


Those are stunning mate.. especially love the ebonized..nice bundle on top.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> I got a parcel from the Treeman himself the other day! He sent me an over the top cool ebonized Pear fork and a really nice Crepe Myrtle natty. I had to look hard at the Pear frame to see that it wasn't some kind of composite, he rocked that black beauty!!
> 
> He also included many other goodies that should keep me busy for a while, I really appreciate it Treeman!!
> 
> I've been having issues with my computer and my phone lately, so I apologize about not posting this sooner.


sweet deal dsil the black beauty rocks man !


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Port boy said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > I got a parcel from the Treeman himself the other day! He sent me an over the top cool ebonized Pear fork and a really nice Crepe Myrtle natty. I had to look hard at the Pear frame to see that it wasn't some kind of composite, he rocked that black beauty!!
> ...


It's flawless, every angle is perfectly symmetrical and the peg heads are a really nice touch. It shoots as good as it looks too!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I knew that Treeman would not disappoint. Love that super top secret ebonizing process. He made me a peg head that’s almost identical to yours and it almost shoots itself. Way to go buddy. Congratulations Jake!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> I knew that Treeman would not disappoint. Love that super top secret ebonizing process. He made me a peg head that's almost identical to yours and it almost shoots itself. Way to go buddy. Congratulations Jake!!


You've got your own little midas touch, my friend!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday my wife sent me a message at work that a package had arrived from England. I knew right away that it was from Mr B. Needless to say I couldn't wait to get home to see what he had sent. I was secretly hoping for one of his fox designs, and he didn't disappoint. I got this little beauty cut from a yew fork. It's absolutely gorgeous. It shoots even better than it looks. I would have been completely satisfied with just that, But then he also sent me the gorgeous ergo mule that I've been drooling over. It's really comfortable in hand. After I opened the package, I immediately went to my catchbox and hit 5 for 5 from ten yards! It's deadly accurate. Oh yea, then there's the assortment of elastics- all of which I haven't tried yet, some pouches, a nice piece of quality leather and some British candies.
> ...


I'm already having fun ! I'm spoiled for choice now. Thanks again my friend!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok Mr Brooks it’s time.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ok..I’ve had these for a couple of days now and been shooting them both..at the start of the swap I put an order in for a ibojoe natty and was expecting something special.. but these are more than I was expecting..both have a straight wrist/ hairsplitter shape and more curves than a 90s Pam Anderson????..one stained sourwood and one crepe murtel..banded for butterfly with warrior pouches they both shoot and hold sweet..I’m going to enjoy these two for a long time..cheers brother ????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joe u r a handy guy 2 beautiful frames no wonder Brook fell off the radar for couple days !


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr Brooks said:


> Ok..I've had these for a couple of days now and been shooting them both..at the start of the swap I put an order in for a ibojoe natty and was expecting something special.. but these are more than I was expecting..both have a straight wrist/ hairsplitter shape and more curves than a 90s Pam Anderson..one stained sourwood and one crepe murtel..banded for butterfly with warrior pouches they both shoot and hold sweet..I'm going to enjoy these two for a long time..cheers brother


That one on the left is a dead giveaway.... that's his signature finish! Nice trade!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Outstanding! :headbang:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Brook asked for an old school nattie but I guess I was in a strange mood so strange frames popped out. lol. So glad you’re enjoying them buddy. I always get excited in these swaps especially when I hear that mine is in the mail! Maybe I’ll be next!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nope! I just got mine from Jake. Now to find my camera. :imslow:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh cool!! We’re pluggin right along


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Nope! I just got mine from Jake. Now to find my camera. :imslow:


u never have any luck finding the camera flip :slap:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Port boy said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope! I just got mine from Jake. Now to find my camera. :imslow:
> ...


I did find it with a busted screen. Now I am chasing the card reader.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Guess what showed up today. My complements to our Port Boy on his amazing craftsmanship of two ( not one) but two beautiful frames one of which has a stainless steel core. Axiom champ and chalice at their finest. 
Along with a magnetic ammo holder and a paracord target. Enjoy these pics and thanks a million PB


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I am glad the package made it down to you Safe and sound bud glad u like the frames the target should take a good beating it’s on a slip knot so u can cinch it up or cut it down what ever works for you just make sure u put it to the test haha have fun Joe


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've been counting down the days, all 8 of em. I hope the next big thing is Tela-portation of mail. lol. 
Looking forward to poppin this target with some lead. Everything I have now makes a flat spot on it. 
The Champ has quite a noticeable heft to it and built like a Mack truck. I'm equally excited about the oak chalice. These are exactly my size. It's gonna be a great smooth 
Shooter.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Those are nice


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Guess what showed up today. My complements to our Port Boy on his amazing craftsmanship of two ( not one) but two beautiful frames one of which has a stainless steel core. Axiom champ and chalice at their finest.
> Along with a magnetic ammo holder and a paracord target. Enjoy these pics and thanks a million PB


PB told me what was coming your way and he delivered it man..I've been waiting to see this champ and it looks the bollocks..nice looking chalice too..congrats mate and hats off PB


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I really came out great on this one. I’m a lucky guy!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I set them up with 12 1/2" of Sumeike.45 and precise .60
Our port Boy really out done himself on these. He tells me this is his first cored frame but I hope it's not his last. 
We sure have some amazing builders in this group. Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well Joe glad u like em funny part is I have never shot a cored frame so I will have to make aleast one more for me ! Brook and J5 gave me support on this build that boost I needed to get it done was fun can not wait to see the rest of the builds


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is a couple of sweet builds! Great choices in woods and a fine finish on each.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, the stars lined up and I found camera, card reader and a moment of sobriety. My apologies to Jake and everyone else for the delay. DSIL sent me a prime example of a Mule in B.B with lamination's that I freely admit that I can't equal. He also included a curvy spalted natty that has more character than I do. To top it off, he included a pair of 'stats and some scissors for fine work in banding.All in all, a couple of fine pieces that I am proud to have in my collection.

Money talks and BS walks. Pictures now.







































And a close up of some fine joinery.









Thanx Buddy! Really like'em!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

This thread is awe-inspiring to say the least. There's so much incredible talent. I'm wiping the drool off my chin right now...lol

MW

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Well Joe glad u like em funny part is I have never shot a cored frame so I will have to make aleast one more for me ! Brook and J5 gave me support on this build that boost I needed to get it done was fun can not wait to see the rest of the builds


You did great bro ! .. very nice ! .. and I hope you like what I'm whipping up 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

flipgun said:


> Well, the stars lined up and I found camera, card reader and a moment of sobriety. My apologies to Jake and everyone else for the delay. DSIL sent me a prime example of a Mule in B.B with lamination's that I freely admit that I can't equal. He also included a curvy spalted natty that has more character than I do. To top it off, he included a pair of 'stats and some scissors for fine work in banding.All in all, a couple of fine pieces that I am proud to have in my collection.
> Money talks and BS walks. Pictures now.
> 
> 
> ...


sweet frames flip I new dsil have some awesome builds


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> This thread is awe-inspiring to say the least. There's so much incredible talent. I'm wiping the drool off my chin right now...lol
> MW
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


yep and there's more to come !


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Well Joe glad u like em funny part is I have never shot a cored frame so I will have to make aleast one more for me ! Brook and J5 gave me support on this build that boost I needed to get it done was fun can not wait to see the rest of the builds
> ...


I am pretty sure I will J5 !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow DSIL, you really hammered it! That yellow is awesome. Lovin the curve in that natural. 
Awesome job. Congratulations Flip!!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I set them up with 12 1/2" of Sumeike.45 and precise .60
> Our port Boy really out done himself on these. He tells me this is his first cored frame but I hope it's not his last.
> We sure have some amazing builders in this group. Can't wait to see the rest!


The stripes on that olive look amazing


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Well, the stars lined up and I found camera, card reader and a moment of sobriety. My apologies to Jake and everyone else for the delay. DSIL sent me a prime example of a Mule in B.B with lamination's that I freely admit that I can't equal. He also included a curvy spalted natty that has more character than I do. To top it off, he included a pair of 'stats and some scissors for fine work in banding.All in all, a couple of fine pieces that I am proud to have in my collection.
> Money talks and BS walks. Pictures now.
> 
> 
> ...


First class mule and spalted goodness..I know what your doing this weekend????


----------



## lycosa (May 18, 2012)

Very cool. This ought to be interesting eye candy for sure.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Almost through obsessing.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Sort of an update, gents..

I sent Joey the fruits of my labor weeks ago in a flat rate bubble envelope and to date he has not received it. Nor has it come back to me (not that I think it would, because I'm positive I got the address right)

I'm sorry for holding up the Build and Swap. Maybe I should just start using UPS instead of USPS?

I did get Mr.Flipgun's Flips in the mail. Two compact nattys. Pics to follow this evening.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well today I got My True blood from J5 it’s made of Jade and black g10 had a brass tube lanyard hole and a spent 223 round in handle fits my hand awesome has a aiming slot in left fork it’s a cool frame he has it smoothed out and shiny and feels bullet proof also gave me a arrow head that he made it’s pretty cool always wanted one thank u Joey .I seem to be having a bad pic day but I got 2 right so I am flying with it .I am hoping I get to give it a go today and see how I shoot thanks again J5 this is going to be in the family for a long time ????????


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow I wish I had been in that. Mr. B outstanding work top notch.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man that was well worth the wait! Well done Joey. Congratulations PB!!!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Man that is something else! It just oozes quality. Great work Joey!! Congrats Port Boy.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks fellas it’s the sweetest slingshot I have u can’t get that one just any place ????????


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Super lookin' shooter! Makes what I sent a bit of rubbish. :blush:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Super lookin' shooter! Makes what I sent a bit of rubbish. :blush:


That's funny, I feel the same way. When I opened my package from PB I was like, ohhhhhh crap!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s funny to Joe when u felt the package u probably thought there’s 10 frames i here lol ????


----------

